# From the Şubat TV show



## Lahru

I'm an english speaker watching the Turkish TV show "Şubat" and I want to know what 3 words mean.
1. The two characters, Şubat and Saltuk, often user the term korçi.  If written in English, like in the subtitles, we would spell it Korchi.  What is it?
2. Does Şubat actually mean February?  Or is this a wrong translation?  What should it be?
3. Crazy Ibrahim and Davut / Double often use a word that is translated as Crew or Gang.  But, the word, if spelled in English pronunciation would be Ty-Fah and I can't find out anything about it.  I would like to know what the word really is in Turkish and the correct translation.

Thank you in advance for any assistance you could provide.


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

As for your last 2 questions:

Subat translates to " February, the month " in English.

And the word you are looking for is 'tayfa' which is ' crew , band of people ' in English.


----------



## Lahru

Thank you.
So it is coincidence then that the first vowel sounds like an 'I' as in ice-cream because of the pronunciation of 'A' like star followed by the 'Y' like yellow?  This is what was confusing me because I couldn't find reference to that English 'I' sound in Turkish.  And I was thinking in the manner of not putting 2 letters together to make a different sound.

Still wondering about that first term 'korçi' , but perhaps I'm spelling that wrong too.

Again, thank you for answering those 2.


----------



## CHovek

Lahru said:


> Still wondering about that first term 'korçi' , but perhaps I'm spelling that wrong too.


Korçi is not a real word.Those two men made it up for calling each other in a friendly way.


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

You are Welcome

It would be pronounced like

TAIFA ( tie - fah )


----------



## N4O1

"I" is pronounced as "AY" in Turkish also in Turkish, every letter has only one sound.


----------



## Jb77

CHovek said:


> Korçi is not a real word.Those two men made it up for calling each other in a friendly way.


 
This is not true, the meaning is 'one I miss', or 'someone I think about'. They didn't make it up.


----------



## _Ozgur_

Go to Google translate web site, select Turkish as language, write the word and press the speaker icon. You should hear how it is pronounced.


----------



## Resneli

Bahsedilen TV programını bilmiyorum ama şubat, evet, yılın ikinci ayının adıdır. Ayrıca İstanbul argosunda "kafası az çalışan, saf, geri zekalı" anlamlarında sevimli bir takılma sözü olarak kullanılır (yılın en kısa ayı ya! ). Bu anlamda evcil hayvanlara da isim olarak konur, kardeşimin Şubat adında bir kuşu vardı mesela. Belki bu karakter biraz saf, salaksa onun için "Şubat" lakabı takılmış olabilir. Yoksa normalde insan ismi olarak kullanıldığını duymadım. Bunu da bir not olarak eklemek istedim.


----------



## Resneli

Jb77 said:


> This is not true, the meaning is 'one I miss', or 'someone I think about'. They didn't make it up.


Ben "korçi" diye bir söz hiç duymadım, elimdeki sözlüklerde, kaynaklarda da geçmiyor. Bu bilgi hangi kaynaktan acaba? Yöresel bir tabir mi?

@Lahru "koçum" diyor olabilirler mi acaba? Koç, bir hayvan adıdır, bildiğiniz gibi, koyunun erkeğine koç denir. Özellikle erkekler için, bir sevgi sözü, hitap sözü olarak kullanılır. Arkadaşlar birbirlerine "koçum" derler. "Hey, koç!", "koçum benim be!" vb.  Bu gibi kullanımlarda koçun güçlü, kuvvetli bir hayvan olmasına gönderme vardır. Koç, İngilizce "coach" sözü gibi telaffuz edilir. Koçum: 1. tekil şahıs iyelik eki almış formudur, "benim koçum".


----------



## gotcontrol

news/haberler


----------



## mscir

Jb77 said:


> This is not true, the meaning is 'one I miss', or 'someone I think about'. They didn't make it up.


Thanks, I used google translate but it translated "korçi"  to  "Korçan of", I appreciate your correction.


----------

